# Business Class on Lake Shore Limited



## Erik V (Jun 30, 2022)

I was looking at booking from Chicago to Boston and there is no Business Class option on the website. Are they reconfiguring their business class cars? This seems odd.


----------



## pennyk (Jun 30, 2022)

Here is a link to a fairly recent fairly long thread on that topic:






BC gone on the LSL after July 2?


Was trying to book BC in September on the Lake Shore from Chicago to Utica. There are no options for Business Class. I noticed they are gone after July 3rd. Why? Any insight? BC is a nice option with 2 to 1 seating. Amtrak should be increasing,not decreasing BC. Another idiotic move for people...




www.amtraktrains.com


----------

